# Oil Pressure Sending Unit



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright. I know my ole friends here at the forum can help exspecially Todd

I am buying a 2 5/8 Oil Pressure and Boost Gauge. (Autometer Auto Gauge)

Boost pressure no problem I am tapping in right on the intake manifold.

Oil pressure. Hmmm this is tricky. The gauge will be mechanical, so I have to use the existing oil pressure sending unit. Now... Where is it? Second, do I just attact the nylon hose to it? I'm at a loss. Someone PLEASE write up some breif instructions.

By the way I looked up our previous post about it. The gauges should be 2 5/8" shouldn't they?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Ive got some pics of my new gauges you should look at them.It's on the passenger side of the block pain in the a$$ to get to and mine is electric so I dont know the rest. One more thing why do you want mechanical?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

did you have to tap into it or did you use the original sending unit. I'm not understanding here. Tell me what you did


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Todd. Have you hooked up your oil press. gauge yet? If you did do you think you can snap some shots of the sending unit and what all you did. I just got off the phone with Summit Racing and bought Autometer Autogages I have to wait 3-5 days before they come it but I am going to be ready to install them here shortly.


----------

